

One line of code into music - martron
http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/10/one-line-of-code-into-music-now-with-visuals/#comment-1229463

======
raju
Nitpicking, but the URL posted is to a comment in the blog-post. Here is the
actual url

[http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/10/one-line-of-code-
into-...](http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/10/one-line-of-code-into-music-
now-with-visuals/)

------
martron
More info at: [http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/10/entire-musical-
composi...](http://createdigitalmusic.com/2011/10/entire-musical-compositions-
made-from-just-one-line-of-code-are-glitchy-but-musical/)

Somehow I never realized it was that easy to just pipe audio to /dev/audio (or
aplay for ubuntu).

